#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Hautnerv durchtrennen lassen?(Neurom) >

## sternli8484

Äich habe eine Verletzung des Hautnerven (inrapatellaris) nach einer Kniearthroskopie erlitten. Ich habe nun 8 Ärztemeinungen geholt was ich machen soll, 4 sagen nicht machen lassen und den Schmerz akzwptoeren und 4 sagen Op Nerv durchtrennen aber alle wenden eine andere Technik an und jeder gibt ne andere Chance für Verbesserung, der einte sagt 50 Prozent Chance und der andere 85 Prozent...Der Nerv ist stark vernarbt. Leider gibt es die Möglichkeit dass es sich noch verstärken könnte der Schmerz. Das würde ich nicht mehr aushalten. Wobei ichs so wies jetzt ist auch nicht aushalte. Der Schnitt wird 10 cm lang werden und die Sensibilität rund um das Knie würde auch weg sein...was soll ich tun? Was würdet ihr tun? Das Risiko eingehen? Man muss für die Op den Muskel wegschieben um in der Tiefe von 4 cm zu operieren, macht das nichts am Muskel?

----------


## kaya

Bei 8 Ärztemeinungen gehe ich davon aus, dass Neurologen und Schmerztherapeuten dabei waren. 
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit per Injektion den Nerv zu blockieren? 
Sieh Dir mal die Seiten der Deutschen Schmerzliga an, dort findest Du auch Infos zum Thema OP. 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------

